# Six Things to Know About Greivis Vasquez’s Improvement



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *1) No matter how fast a player is, the game can’t be played at one speed.*
> As an NBA rookie in 2010-11, Vasquez was often in a hurry – even if he wasn’t entirely sure where he was headed. He soon discovered that point guards must adjust on the fly, but to do so, a player must first understand what opposing defenses are trying to do. It’s tough to execute that if you’re out of control while making decisions with the ball.
> 
> “Even though I’m not the fastest or quickest player in this league, I was always playing at one speed,” Vasquez describes of his early pro career. “The biggest jump I made was just slowing down some. I see the game better and make my reads. That’s why I’m getting so many assists, because I see things more clearly. The game has slowed down for me.”
> ...


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets-insider-six-things-know-about-greivis-vasquezs-improvement


----------

